# Wood in Lower Lake Fork



## wild bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Just went over to run the Lower Lake Fork from Red Bridge down (5/29/14), and there was a large log lodged in the bottom of Rattle Snake Rapid. While it would be possible to skirt the log on far river right, the consequence of missing the move would be bad. The log in last chance is still in on river left and has more wood building up on it.

Hopefully the water will go up a bit and be able to knock the strainers out.


----------

